# New Tapatalk



## Stroodlepuff (18/12/14)

Does anyone else dislike the new Tapatalk as much as I do? I can't stand it...It looks pretty but it's taken away all of its simplicity which is what I liked about it in the first place

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## free3dom (18/12/14)

Absolutely...I've given up on Tapatalk 

It's a good thing the forum has a good mobile site, or I'd be lost when I'm on the go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/12/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Does anyone else dislike the new Tapatalk as much as I do? I can't stand it...It looks pretty but it's taken away all of its simplicity which is what I liked about it in the first place


I actually logged on via tapatalk for the first time in 2 months this morning and i didnt like the surprise at all. Back to using my browser on my mobile.


----------



## Riddle (18/12/14)

What new tapatalk? It still looks the same to me


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/14)

I love Tapatalk on my iPhone 6 Plus... it's so usable now! Never really liked it much before but now when I'm away from the PC I'm still connected to ECIGISSA! Whooo!


----------



## Silver (18/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I love Tapatalk on my iPhone 6 Plus... it's so usable now! Never really liked it much before but now when I'm away from the PC I'm still connected to ECIGISSA! Whooo!



Rob, maybe the newer version of Tapatalk is better on the bigger screen of the iPhone 6 plus?
Then again, with that screen, i suppose you can quite easily just use the normal browser 

I still have the older version of Tapatalk from about 2 months ago. Works fine on my smaller iPhone 5S

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (18/12/14)

i kinda like the new look of tapatalk (and im using a measy iphone 4s)


----------



## BansheeZA (25/12/14)

dont like the new look. looks cluttered and difficult to read

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

